# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Xem xét dịch thuật công chứng yều cầu để ý

## Trans24h

Những tài liệu văn bản nước ngoài muốn được công nhận tại Việt Nam phải được hợp pháp hoá lãnh sự. tuy vậy, một số tài liệu khi thực hiện thủ tục phải được dịch sang tiếng Việt, vì vậy sẽ phát sinh thêm thủ tục dịch thuật công chứng tài liệu. Vậy cơ sở pháp lý của thủ tục này như thế nào? Quy trình dịch thuật công chứng dịch tài liệu ra sao?

*Dịch thuật và chứng thực tại phòng tư pháp cấp quận, huyện*

Theo quy định tại mục 4 (từ điều 27 đến điều 32) nghị định 23/2015/NĐ-CP thì cộng tác viên dịch thuật phải có đủ điều kiện và đăng ký chữ ký mẫu tại phòng tư pháp để được thực hiện dịch thuật. Sau khi dịch phải làm thủ tục chứng thực chữ ký người dịch tại Phòng tư pháp

Xem thêm quá quy trình tiến độ: dich thuat cong chung

*Điều 28. Cộng tác viên dịch thuật*

1. Người có đủ tiêu chuẩn, điều kiện theo quy định tại Điều 27 của Nghị định này được làm cộng tác viên dịch thuật của Phòng Tư pháp trong phạm vi cả nước. Phòng Tư pháp có trách nhiệm kiểm tra tiêu chuẩn, điều kiện của cộng tác viên dịch thuật và lập danh sách cộng tác viên dịch thuật của phòng, báo cáo Sở Tư pháp phê duyệt.

2. Trên cơ sở danh sách cộng tác viên dịch thuật đã được Sở Tư pháp phê duyệt, Phòng Tư pháp niêm yết công khai tại trụ sở của Phòng Tư pháp để tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho người yêu cầu chứng thực trong việc liên hệ với người dịch.

3. Người dịch là cộng tác viên của Phòng Tư pháp phải ký hợp đồng cộng tác viên dịch thuật với Phòng Tư pháp, trong đó xác định rõ nhiệm vụ của người dịch đối với nội dung, chất lượng của bản dịch.

*Điều 29. Đăng ký chữ ký mẫu*

Người dịch là cộng tác viên của Phòng Tư pháp phải đăng ký chữ ký mẫu tại Phòng Tư pháp. Khi đăng ký chữ ký mẫu, người dịch phải nộp Văn bản đề nghị đăng ký chữ ký mẫu và trực tiếp ký trước mặt Trưởng Phòng Tư pháp 03 (ba) chữ ký mẫu trong Văn bản đề nghị đăng ký chữ ký mẫu.

*Điều 30. trọng trách của người dịch và người thực hiện chứng thực chữ ký người dịch*

1. Người dịch phải chịu trách nhiệm trước khách hàng, trước cơ quan thực hiện chứng thực về tính chính xác của nội dung bản dịch; không được dịch những giấy tờ, văn bản quy định tại Điều 32 của Nghị định này để yêu cầu chứng thực chữ ký người dịch.

2. Người thực hiện chứng thực chịu nhiệm vụ về tính xác thực về chữ ký của người dịch trong bản dịch.

_[img]file:///C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image001.jpg[/img]_

*Dịch thuật công chứng dịch tài liệu theo quy định công chứng*

Công chứng là việc công chứng viên của một tổ chức hành nghề công chứng chứng nhận tính xác thực, hợp pháp của hợp đồng, giao dịch dân sự khác bằng văn bản (sau đây gọi là hợp đồng, giao dịch), tính chính xác, hợp pháp, không trái đạo đức xã hội của bản dịch giấy tờ, văn bản từ tiếng Việt sang tiếng nước ngoài hoặc từ tiếng nước ngoài sang tiếng Việt (sau đây gọi là bản dịch) mà theo quy định của pháp luật phải công chứng hoặc cá nhân, tổ chức tự nguyện yêu cầu công chứng. (Khoản 1 điều 2 Luật công chứng 2014)

Trong trường hợp này bản dịch cũng phải được cộng tác viên dịch thuật của văn phòng công chứng dịch thuật và ký xác nhận vào từng trang.

Điều 61. Công chứng bản dịch

1. Việc dịch giấy tờ, văn bản từ tiếng Việt sang tiếng nước ngoài hoặc từ tiếng nước ngoài sang tiếng Việt để công chứng phải do người phiên dịch là cộng tác viên của tổ chức hành nghề công chứng thực hiện. Cộng tác viên phải là người tốt nghiệp đại học ngoại ngữ hoặc đại học khác mà thông thạo thứ tiếng nước ngoài đó. Cộng tác viên phải chịu trọng trách đối với tổ chức hành nghề công chứng về tính chính xác, phù hợp của nội dung bản dịch vì mình thực hiện.

2. Công chứng viên tiếp nhận bản chính giấy tờ, văn bản cần dịch, kiểm tra và giao cho người phiên dịch là cộng tác viên của tổ chức mình thực hiện. Người phiên dịch phải ký vào từng trang của bản dịch trước khi công chứng viên ghi lời chứng và ký vào từng trang của bản dịch.

Từng trang của bản dịch phải được đóng dấu chữ “Bản dịch” vào chỗ trống phía trên bên phải; bản dịch phải được đính kèm với bản sao của bản chính và được đóng dấu giáp lai.

3. Lời chứng của công chứng viên đối với bản dịch phải ghi rõ thời điểm, địa điểm công chứng, họ tên công chứng viên, tên tổ chức hành nghề công chứng; họ tên người phiên dịch; chứng nhận chữ ký trong bản dịch đúng là chữ ký của người phiên dịch; chứng nhận nội dung bản dịch là chính xác, không vi phi pháp luật, không trái đạo đức xã hội; có chữ ký của công chứng viên và đóng dấu của tổ chức hành nghề công chứng.

4. Công chứng viên không được nhận và công chứng bản dịch trong các trường hợp sau đây:

a) Công chứng viên biết hoặc phải biết bản chính được cấp sai thẩm quyền hoặc không hợp lệ; bản chính giả;

b) Giấy tờ, văn bản được yêu cầu dịch đã bị tẩy xoá, sửa chữa, thêm, bớt hoặc bị hư hỏng, cũ nát không thể xác định rõ nội dung;

c) Giấy tờ, văn bản được yêu cầu dịch thuộc bí mật nhà nước; giấy tờ, văn bản bị cấm phổ biến theo quy định của pháp luật.

5. Bộ trưởng Bộ Tư pháp quy định chi tiết mẫu lời chứng của công chứng viên đối với bản dịch.

*Thành lập  [replacer_a], phiên dịch, biên dịch*

Khi thực hiện thành lập công ty dịch thuật việc đầu tiên phải tiến hành đăng ký kinh doanh tại phòng đăng ký kinh doanh trong đó mã ngành kinh doanh có hoạt động dịch thuật như sau:

Tên ngành, nghề      Mã ngành

Hoạt động chuyên môn, khoa học và công nghệ khác chưa được phân vào đâu

Chi tiết: – Hoạt động phiên dịch;  7490

Mã ngành nghề cho công ty dịch thuật

Sau khi triển khai thành lập và đi vào hoạt động công ty dịch thuật, các cá nhân dịch thuật của công ty rất có thể đăng ký cộng tác viên dịch thuật với phòng tư pháp địa phương để thực hiện thủ tục dịch thuật đúng quy định

Website tham khảo: *dịch vụ** dịch thuật công chứng*

----------

